# Kenpo Fun...



## Milt G. (Sep 8, 2011)

A student of mine, and I, had some fun one evening late last spring.
Here is what came of it.






While probably not the "best there is", perhaps you will enjoy it?
Thanks for taking the time to watch.  
Posted by request, of course...

Milt G.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know anything about Kenpo, but was THOROUGHLY intrigued and entertained.  Help me out though... which is yourself and which is your student?

I particularly enjoyed the two very short sequences at 1:37, and the two takedowns at 3:38. Looked awesome. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 8, 2011)

naomisarah said:


> I don't know anything about Kenpo, but was THOROUGHLY intrigued and entertained.  Help me out though... which is yourself and which is your student?
> 
> I particularly enjoyed the two very short sequences at 1:37, and the two takedowns at 3:38. Looked awesome. Thanks for sharing!!!



I am the "ugly" one, with the glasses.  
Thanks for taking the time to watch.
Milt G.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Sep 9, 2011)

This is great! Was that all on the fly or were those specific techniques? I love the high kicks - I'm not use to seeing those in Kenpo.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 9, 2011)

This looks alot like the 1-Step Sparring I do. Which pleases me greatly.
And ill join the crowd asking if these were Predefined or Instinctive


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 9, 2011)

that was pretty cool.


I really like the first club defense.

B


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 9, 2011)

Neat!  At one point, it looked like you were being measured for a tux. (just kidding).

By the way, what's with the thumbs sticking out all over?  In my dojo, we'd say if you stick the thumb out, I get to take it.  Hehehe.

Very neat, thanks!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 9, 2011)

Milt G. said:


> A student of mine, and I, had some fun one evening late last spring.
> Here is what came of it.
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive! I don't like the over head elbow thing (it leaves your mid section open), but this has to be one of the best demonstrations I have seen. Thank you.
Sean


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 9, 2011)

very nice flow and speed


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 9, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> This looks alot like the 1-Step Sparring I do. Which pleases me greatly.
> And ill join the crowd asking if these were Predefined or Instinctive


Hello...
Thank you for your input.  The first couple of minutes we roughed on the spot.  The section where I remained stationary was a targeting drill.  The last minute, or so, was spontanuous movement, which I greatly enjoy.    It was a lot of fun to do.  
Thanks, again.
Milt G.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 9, 2011)

seninoniwashi said:


> This is great! Was that all on the fly or were those specific techniques? I love the high kicks - I'm not use to seeing those in Kenpo.



Hello...
Most were on the fly, and fairly spontanuous.  We did not really rehearse much.  Just deleted what we did not like.  
Thanks for taking the time to watch.  We appreciate it.  
Milt G.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 9, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Neat! At one point, it looked like you were being measured for a tux. (just kidding).
> 
> By the way, what's with the thumbs sticking out all over? In my dojo, we'd say if you stick the thumb out, I get to take it. Hehehe.
> 
> Very neat, thanks!



The "tux" fit fine when it was all said and done...  And our "thumbs" are all yours.  
Thanks for watching!
Milt G.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 9, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Very impressive! I don't like the over head elbow thing (it leaves your mid section open), but this has to be one of the best demonstrations I have seen. Thank you.
> Sean


Hello...
Thanks for taking the time to watch, and for your input.  We appreciate it!  
Milt G.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 9, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> very nice flow and speed



Thanks for your input.  We appreciate it!  
Milt G.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 9, 2011)

Milt G. said:


> Hello...
> Thanks for taking the time to watch, and for your input.  We appreciate it!
> Milt G.


Just bring them elbows up through the middle and high.


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow. That was awesome. I love doing stuff like that. You guys look great. Keep it up.


-Rob


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2011)

I enjoyed that tremendously!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 10, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> Wow. That was awesome. I love doing stuff like that. You guys look great. Keep it up.
> 
> 
> -Rob


It was a lot of fun to do.  Thanks for taking the time to watch!
Milt G.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 10, 2011)

stone_dragone said:


> I enjoyed that tremendously!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you.  While we know it was not perfect, (what ever is?) we were happy with how it came out.
Thanks for your time, as well.
Milt G.


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 15, 2011)

Milt G. said:


> A student of mine, and I, had some fun one evening late last spring.
> Here is what came of it.
> 
> 
> ...



That is good stuff, Milt, nicely done!


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 17, 2011)

KenpoDave said:


> That is good stuff, Milt, nicely done!



Thanks for taking the time to check it out, Dave...
Hope to see you around before too long.

Have a great weekend!
Milt G.


----------



## Milt G. (May 27, 2012)

Hello...
We are planning to put together a volume II in the fairly near future.  Very helpful to film yourself, it seems.
But more fun then anything!
Gary and I really appreciate you taking the time to watch.

Thank you all, again...
Milt G.


----------



## Milt G. (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello...
Volume II of the video is expected to be complete in mid July 2012.

Once again, fun to do...
But hard on this old body.  

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------

